# my latest fishing buddy



## townsvillepython (Jul 24, 2009)

not so little bugger followed me pretty much all arvo gotta love the bohle river in townsville


----------



## JasonL (Jul 24, 2009)

You will need braid to land such a beast..


----------



## greeny1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish we had them in our rivers


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 24, 2009)

lol jason kinda like jaws need a bigger boat


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jul 24, 2009)

ah yeah... the bohle has a few in there thats for sure... remember standing on the bank one arvo luring and watched one cruising up the river... now get to watch one everyday in the lounge room 
the upper reaches of Meunga ck just north of Cardwell was a good place to find those sort of fishing buddies as well.
do you fish Alligator ck much??


----------



## falconboy (Jul 24, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You will need braid to land such a beast..



More like a long wire leader.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 24, 2009)

if only we had fishing buddys like that down here then we wouldnt catch them damn babie fish lol


----------



## itbites (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats a nice looking beast!

If we had those buggers down this way...I'd go fishing lol


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 24, 2009)

itbites said:


> Thats a nice looking beast!
> 
> If we had those buggers down this way...I'd go fishing lol


 i WOULDNT go fishing lol, as cool as they are....


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 25, 2009)

that one was only around 2.5m i guest anything bigger i tend to move LOL


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 25, 2009)

The "fishing buddies" you see are not the most dangerous ones


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 25, 2009)

good pic, well done !


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 25, 2009)

falconboy said:


> More like a long wire leader.


 
lol, 300lb plastic coated wire, with say 200lb wind on leader, with 80lb braid on a shimano tiagra and a shimano backbone elite...... then cook him up on the barby

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dotora (Jul 25, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> The "fishing buddies" you see are not the most dangerous ones



Oh so true


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jul 25, 2009)

nice


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 26, 2009)

I've only been in Townsville for a year and a half and I live 5 minutes from that river... never realised the crocs come that close to town...


----------



## horto28 (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome!!!!!! ive been fishing (also taking photos) in the bohle for about 7 years now NEVER seen one went yesterday and finally seen one just off the feeder creek where the boat ramp is so got out the slr and took about 50 photos of it................ one small detail left the memory card on the bloody table:evil:


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 26, 2009)

the upper reaches of Meunga ck just north of Cardwell was a good place to find those sort of fishing buddies as well.
do you fish Alligator ck much??[/QUOTE]
We like to fish and look around the lower hull and tully rivers for these big fellas , the alligator is more fun for cooling off and travelling down on lie lows


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 26, 2009)

if you wannasee some good sized ones head down the horton river just have a boat bigger than 3 mtrs


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 26, 2009)

dont do much fishing at alligator creek go swimming down there a lot but


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

well you say you went fishing catch anything and any photos?


----------



## townsvillepython (Jul 26, 2009)

didnt get a thing LOL


----------



## andyscott (Jul 26, 2009)

itbites said:


> Thats a nice looking beast!
> 
> If we had those buggers down this way...I'd go fishing lol


 

LMFAO,
Im so glad I saw this post.
So when I go up north again, if you come along for the trip.
You can come Barra fishing with me and not winge that your board 

ps. Im printing your post Kristy,
just to take on the trip :lol:.


----------



## itbites (Jul 26, 2009)

If you can promise me big crocs...

I can promise you I won't get bored!..

Also you've taken my post totally out of context! 

That is bribery my friend!

CHEEKY!


----------



## andyscott (Jul 28, 2009)

itbites said:


> If you can promise me big crocs...
> 
> I can promise you I won't get bored!..
> 
> ...


 
I cant promise that you will see a Big Croc.
I can promise that one will be watching us.
Its all to late though, you going fishing and Im gonna make you bait your own hook


----------

